# Apple electric car



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

first car without windows, lol.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I am putting an iPad into my dash for my audio and navigation system. 

I am thinking the mini will be the right size, but I need to figure out the best way to mount it. Having it removable would be nice, but not 100% needed.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

dladd said:


> first car without windows, lol.


Maybe they'll also make a Mac Truck.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

It will be the iCar; come with an integrated iPad and iPod, and will not have a radio (users will be expected to download from the iTunes store). 

Buyers will be required to sign a EULA promising undying faithfulness to Apple products.


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

PStechPaul said:


> Maybe they'll also make a Mac Truck.


Where is the "like" button?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

dladd said:


> first car without windows, lol.


No no no
My car hasn't got any windows!


----------

